# Wie funktioniert der Rezepturverwalter?



## Chräshe (22 Februar 2010)

Hallo allerseits, 

 gewisse Grundlagen vom Rezepturverwalter sind mir bekannt. 
 Bisher habe ich ihn analog zur Variablen- Tabelle bei S7 verwendet. 

 Jetzt würde ich gerne zur Datensicherung, die Aktualdaten der 
Steuerung auslesen und bei Bedarf wieder zurückspielen.

 Das Einlesen ist aber nur möglich, wenn ich vorher eine Zuweisung hinter die 
Variable schreibe (durch Eingabe von := <Wert>). Bei 10 Variablen hab ich 
da kein Problem mit. Bei mehreren 100 schon. 
Zudem kann ich Strukturen „offline“ nicht editieren…

 Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie man das vereinfachen kann?
 Ich hab gegenwärtig keine Lösung gefunden. 
 
[Edit]
  Ich arbeite mit TwinCAT. Gibt es funktionelle Unterschiede zwischen 
TwinCAT und CoDeSys was den Rezepturverwalter betrifft?

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## cybertracepda (22 Februar 2010)

*Hallo*

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem, viele Variablen können nicht im Rezepturverwalter aus der Entwicklungsumgeben geschrieben werden.
Hab es in Häppchen gemacht, auch keine gute Lösung.

Bin dann auf das Filehandling umgestiegen und schreibe es von der STeuerung auf die Festplatte oder CF_Flash und lese es von dort wieder ein.
Nachteil : man kann es nicht offline mit einem Editor anschauen, es sei denn,man macht sich ein Tool, kommt auf die Häufigkeit an, wie man es braucht.
Rezepturverwaltung hat z.B jede gute Visu, siehe ZenOn 6.22 ...

Bei Beckhoff hatte ich mir in Delphi über die ADS-Communikation einen Variablenbrowser geschrieben, mit dem ich mir die Variablen aussuchen kann, die ich speichern oder schreiben will. War aber ganz schön aufwendig.
Bei COdesys weiss ich nur, dass man über den PLC-Handler (eine Schnittstelle in Hochsprache) so eine Lösung basteln kann.


----------



## biGPack (23 Februar 2010)

Wir haben zur Rezepturverwaltung eine Datenbankanbindung gemacht. Das ganze läuft allerdings auf Delphiseite (unsere HMI). Die Kommunikation erfolgt wie von cybertracepda erwähnt mittel ADS Kommuniktion.

Bei codeSys müsste ich tiefer in der Versenkung nachschauen, da es schon ne weile her ist.
Ich war allerdings neulich bei nem Kunden die mit Indralogic arbeiten. Dort lief die Rezeptverwaltung auf einem Separaten Linienrechner, die einzelnen Stationen kommunizierten dort vie DDL - Events mit dem Server und haben so ihre Rezepte erhalten


----------



## Itus (23 Februar 2010)

Hallo Cräshe
Hallo Zusammen

Ich steck zur Zeit in der selben Thematik.

Bis anhin hab ich mir txt Files geschrieben die auf der CF des CX1020 abgelegt waren. Ging grundsätzlich einwandfrei. Problematik ist nur, wenn du ein File mit Daten erweiterst - vorallem wenn dies irgendwo zwischen besteheneden Daten - machen alte Files keinen Sinn mehr. Und eben, die Files kann man nicht "schön" anschauen in einem Notepad etc.

Hab mein System seit letzter Woche auf Win CE 6.0 mit der Target Visu 1.0.9.12.

Nun hab ich gesehen, dass in der Target Visu die Befehel DEFINERECEIPT, WRITERECEIPT, LOADWATCH etc. neu dazugekommen sind. (Unter Programme ausführen beim betreffenden Element.....)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man dies am Besten einsetzt? Hat jemand ein einfaches Beispiel? Wäre euch sehr dankbar.

Gruss 
Itus


----------



## Chräshe (25 Februar 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

Die Idee, die Daten in eine Datei zu schreiben hatte ich schon umgesetzt. Dummerweise mussten die Positionslisten nachträglich noch einmal erweitert werden. Da wäre der Rezepturverwalter das ideale Werkzeug… 
Im Moment sieht es leider so aus, als ob der „Watch- und Rezepturverwalter“ ein reiner Watch- Verwalter bleiben wird. Solange man nicht, ohne alle Elemente einzeln einzutragen, eine komplette Struktur auslesen und wieder zurücksichern kann, ist das Werkzeug unbrauchbar. :evil:

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Itus (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo Chräshe

.....ich roll das Thema mal wieder auf.
Bist du schon weitergekommen? Was für eine Lösung setzt du nun um?

Bei uns gefällt nicht allen, dass ich die Files als TXT erstelle. Man wünscht, dass man die Files im Büro z.B. mit EXCEL öffnen, editieren und anschliessend wieder auf die Maschine spielen kann. 
Ich hab einzelne Variablenwert zum Schreiben - das geht ja noch. Ich hab aber auch eine ARRAY[1..99] of Struct. Der selbsterstellte Struct hat wiederum ca. 5-7 Variablen drin. In einer Einzeiligen Tabelle, wie es der Watch- und Rezepturverwalter handeln würde, wird das File ellenlang. Wie ich dem Kistli beibringe, dass er einen ARRAY of Struct schlau in ECXEL darstellt, da hab ich keine Idee

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man das macht? Evt. ein Beispiel?

Kämpfen nur wir mit dieser Thematik? Wie machen das Andere? Oder stell ich mich einfach doof an und gehe eine Holzweg und es gäbe eine elegante, schnelle und einfach Autobahn ans Ziel?
Hab einen CX1020 mit WinCE im Einsatz und die Visu mach ich mit der TargetVisu.

Danke für den Support

Gruss Itus


----------



## Chräshe (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo Itus,

ich habe das Thema aufgegeben. Mein Ziel war, mit dem Rezeptverwalter alle Aktualwerte variablenorientiert auf dem Programmiergerät zu sichern. Im Anschluss hätte ich die Struktur vergrößert. Dadurch gehen üblicherweise alle Aktualdaten verloren. 
Mit dem Zurückspielen vom Rezepturverwalter wären alle Einstellungen wieder hergestellt... ...und nur die neuen Werte in der Rezeptur müssen noch eingetragen werden...




Itus schrieb:


> Bei uns gefällt nicht allen, dass ich die Files als TXT erstelle. Man wünscht, dass man die Files im Büro z.B. mit EXCEL öffnen, editieren und anschliessend wieder auf die Maschine spielen kann.


Ich würde dringend davon abraten, die zur Datensicherung weggeschriebenen Dateien manuell zu bearbeiten!
In Excel kannst du bei der Eingabe viele Fehler machen, die du mit vertretbarem Aufwand nicht abfangen kannst. Wird dann eine Fehlerhafte Datei wider in die Steuerung importiert, können ganz seltsame Sachen passieren. Und für jeden Wert auf der Steuerung eine Plausibilitätskontrolle vorzusehen ist auch etwas aufwändig...

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## cybertracepda (26 Juli 2010)

Hallo allerseits !
Hat jemand Interesse an dem Tool, das ich oben erwähnt habe ?
Es werden alle Variablen aus der SPS gelesen und man kann sich dann aussuchen, welche man speichern/laden will. Diese werden in einem Dbase FIle abgelegt. Der Variablenbrowser und das Speichern/ladetool sind zwei exe, das speichern/laden geschieht mit unterschiedlichen AUfrufen in einer Verknüpfung oder von der Kommandozeile. Die erzeugte, gespeicherte Datei ist dann ein normales Texfile und ist so lesbar. Vorraussetzung sind die ADS-Kommunikations DLLs von Beckhoff, für COdeSys funktioniert es nicht.

Variablenname=1000
Hugo=True....

kann es aber erst onlinstellen in ca. 3 Wochen, muß es noch testen, da ich momentan noch 2 WOchen auf Urlaub bin.

Das ganze ist sehr einfach zu handhaben und wurde von mir zur Rezeptverwaltung bis 2004 bei vielen Anlagen eingesetzt. Hab aber dann die Firma gewechselt und es seitdem nicht mehr verwendet.


----------

